# Reminder: Brush killing time



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a reminder: this is a good time of the year to get brushy type plants like blackberry, multiflora rose, etc., under control.

About now, they start taking up sugars into their root system for storage over the winter. Spraying causes them to import the herbicide into their root system. Mowing deprives them of the sugar generation they will need next spring.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sprayed early this morning Ralph.....Crossbow....great minds think alike. I use this also to "prune limbs" i.e. low hanging branches on mature trees along the edges of hay fields. Works great.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I also sprayed today.....road banks that the state doesn't half mow, edges of fields, and fence lines. Used remedy mixed with a little roundup to take care of the grassy weeds.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just back in from spraying fence lines with Crossbow.

I'd be a little leery of spraying Remedy (triclopyr) with Roundup. I'd think that would leave the area barren for the winter.

Personally, I want to kill the brush and leave the grasses.

I also use Crossbow as a tree pruner--kills the overhanging branches.

Ralph


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Just back in from spraying fence lines with Crossbow.
> 
> I'd be a little leery of spraying Remedy (triclopyr) with Roundup. I'd think that would leave the area barren for the winter.
> 
> ...


 Too many grass type weeds like Johnson grass that will encroach on the field if I don't keep it sprayed. It will leave the area bare until next spring but it is small areas so erosion is not really an issue.


----------

